# true health labs



## musclebird (Dec 7, 2013)

Has anyone heard of this lab? I know their out of business, but a year ago my buddy was sold some of this labs gear at the gym and I was gonna buy it off him. Are they gtg? I'm getting a good deal but I dont want infections and crap, help me out my SI brothers!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 7, 2013)

never heard of them...but what are you considering a good deal?


----------



## shenky (Dec 7, 2013)

Did a quick search 

It seems THL was public lab that went private, but ultimately shut down by Leo. 

My guess is because he was able to go private and stay private for a while, he was g2g. You can't keep a strong and loyal customer base if you're selling shit gear.

With that said, I'm just guessing.


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 7, 2013)

I am not a genious but that being said, Shenky isnt either:32 (20): however he does have moments of clarity. Jk. Shenky is no dummy I would feel confortable deferring to his wisdom. Hes solid dude.


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 7, 2013)

Dont let him talk you into watching salad fingers though.. that crap is creepy


----------



## musclebird (Dec 9, 2013)

2 vials of 250 for a bottle of tbol 60/20mg


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 10, 2013)

well I am not sure what tbol runs but if it comes out to be around 30 a vial then its a fair deal....if the shit is legit


----------

